# HELP! My first disease/health problem!!!!



## Ethereal (Jul 10, 2015)

My cherry barb, Sriracha, has developed these bubbles on his eyes today... he is 3 years old and none of my fish have ever had any problems in the past (usually if they got too slow they would get eaten by my crayfish when I used to have one). This morning he was fine, but this evening I looked in Andy saw him swimming and eating normally but he was the ONLY fish in my tank with bubble eyes. The eyes do not poke out, but it reminds me of those bubble eye goldfish. A grayish filmy bubble. The red-tailed shark does nip at my cherry barb and vice versa every once in a while if it feels territorial, but I've never seen this before... The only changes I have implemented was a recent water and filter change and added two seemingly healthy albino catfish. Please help!!!! I love my barb!! I don't frequent forums so I have no clue how to attach the pictures, but I did take some. I will attach them when I figure it out...

Thank you in advance!!!!:crying:


----------

